# Entry requirements (Visa 189 or 190)



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi all

I am really pleased to see the treasure of information in this forum which is really very helpful and handy.

I have some queries related to 189/190 visas:


After the grant of visa and after initial entry into Australia, how many days does it take to get the PR status?
In order to keep PR visa alive, is their any requirment to enter Australia within any time frame (i.e. after initial entry into the OZ and going back to home country). Clearing it more, if I have got the PR status and have returned to my home country, will my PR status alive forever?
If one is going to Australia on PR status with family, and struggling to find the suitable job, will he and his family be entitled to social security payments. If yes, after how much time will his family be eligible for the payments?
I am thinking to save money by applying for myself only i.e. not paying the application fee for my wife and children. Will it be wise, keeping in mind that I would apply for them onshore, once I am in Australia and get set there with my suitable job? Please share the consequences of doing that.

I would be obliged if senior members could answer my queries as I am now going to submit EOI. Thanks in anticipation


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2013)

msohaibkhan said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am really pleased to see the treasure of information in this forum which is really very helpful and handy.
> 
> ...


You are PR as soon as you validate your visa. 

You have 5 years after that to return. If you do not return your visa expires and you would need apply for a return residents visa. To qualify for a return residents visa you need to spend 2 of 5 years before you apply living in Australia. If you do not qualify for a return visa and are not living in Australia you would need to apply for PR again. 

You are not eligible for most welfare payments until you have lived in Australia for 2 years. You are not entitled to disability or old age payments until you have luved there for 10 years. You may be eligible for family payments if you have children who are PR and living in Australia dependent on the household income and if you and your wife work. The amount is limited and not enough for a family to live on. 

You wont save money applying for yourself because to sponsor your wife and children later will cost in the region if $4500 including medicals etc. They will also all need medicals for your own application as they are your dependents. You will also be seperated from them for a year as it is highly unlikely they would be granted a tourist visa that allows them to apply onshore.


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks Shel. Your reply is really very helpful. Please confirm one more thing. As you mentioned that PR is valid for 5 years, what if I enter the Australia in 4th year (after my PR status validated and returned to home country) and return back to my home country. Will my visa be valid for the further 5 years from the date of my last entry in Australia?


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2013)

No the re entry part of your visa is valid for 5 years from the date of grant. Re entering the country does not re set the expiry date. 

You will actually have PR for life but you will not have the ability to enter the country if you leave and the visa is expired. The point being they want you to live in Australia as a resident and qualify for citizenship. If you do not use your ability to live in Australia you effectively lose it.


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

It is so nice of you. I got my answers, the information shared by you is definitely helpful in deciding about applying for the visa. Thanks a lot .


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi Shel

One more thing I would like to know. How convenient is to get the visa 801 & 802 for the family. I mean to ask if there are any chances of rejection or difficulties in getting those visa (in the case that I am happily married for more than 5 years and have no adopted child).

Please also let me know normal duration during which the visa can be obtained.

Further, is it possible to apply for dependant children also in Visa 801, or separate application of 802 be made for children?

Thank you.


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi Shel (pls ignore my previous post in the thread)

One more thing I would like to know. How convenient is to get the visa subclass 100 for the family. I mean to ask if there are any chances of rejection or difficulties in getting those visa (in the case that I am Australian PR and happily married for more than 5 years and have no adopted child).

Please also let me know normal duration during which the visa can be obtained.

Further, is it possible to apply for dependant children also in Visa subclass 100, or separate application of relevant visa be made for children?

Thank you.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2013)

Its easy enough though takes time, about 12 months and money so long as you declare them and complete medicals and PCC for them as part if your application. 

Your wife applies and adds the children as dependents, there will be a fee for each of them.


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

Many thanks. One more question. In that case, will my spouse be able to get the PR status immediately after landing in Oz?


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

_shel said:


> You are PR as soon as you validate your visa.
> 
> You have 5 years after that to return. If you do not return your visa expires and you would need apply for a return residents visa. To qualify for a return residents visa you need to spend 2 of 5 years before you apply living in Australia. If you do not qualify for a return visa and are not living in Australia you would need to apply for PR again.
> 
> ...



Very useful information. Just one clarification. You mentioned
"
To qualify for a return residents visa you need to spend 2 of 5 years before you apply living in Australia
"

What if someone enters in Australia in the 4th year. In that case he hasnt satisfied the requirement for 2 years in 5 years span, so then how would he be eligible for RRV or he would have to live in Australia permanently without leaving unless and until he got citizenship ?

Also for citizenship, is it OK, if someone lives 1 year in the first 5 years and then 3 years in the next 5 years?


----------



## Confused01 (Aug 25, 2013)

mimran said:


> Very useful information. Just one clarification. You mentioned
> "
> To qualify for a return residents visa you need to spend 2 of 5 years before you apply living in Australia
> "
> ...


Hi all,

I have same question as asked by mimran, kindly reply, I have only 2 days left for applying visa.


----------



## Confused01 (Aug 25, 2013)

Hello All,

Asking question on behalf of my spouse. As I shared ealrier I have H1B visa also approved this month so I m in dilemma that should I let go my Aus PR now as H1B is good for 6 years as well and PR is valid for 5 years. So I will have to leave US before 2 years of my AUS PR expiration (in case our GC does not start during that time). Hence want to know following things -

After my visa is activated, is it possible that I enter in Australia on last month of 5th year on PR and will I be eligible for living in Australia let's say continuously for 2 years in Australia?

After those continuous 2 years , should I be needing RRV if I go out for few days from Australia? 

Please reply.

Thank you
Mona


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Confused01 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Asking question on behalf of my spouse. As I shared ealrier I have H1B visa also approved this month so I m in dilemma that should I let go my Aus PR now as H1B is good for 6 years as well and PR is valid for 5 years. So I will have to leave US before 2 years of my AUS PR expiration (in case our GC does not start during that time). Hence want to know following things -
> 
> ...


Yes. You can remain in Australia even after the visa has expired as a permanent resident. But you will need an RRV if you plan to leave and return. You may be able to qualify for a 1 year RRV if you don't meet the residency requirements but only if you can prove ties to Australia such as having a job that you would be returning to for example.


----------



## Mathew26 (Dec 4, 2012)

My Son is in India and myself and my wife in Australia.My son got PR and his first entry is before March 2015. He is one year 6 months old. Can he enter Australia without his parent's escort.I am planning to bring him with his grandmother and uncle. Is it compulsory that any of the child's parents should be with him while travelling/entering to Australia.....Could anyone help me please?Based on this I need to plan my travel to India........


----------

